# Angry Wife



## citico (May 18, 2004)

The wife came home early and found her husband in their bedroom making love to a very attractive young woman. And she was somewhat upset. 'You 
are a disrespectful pig!' she cried. 'How dare you do this to me -- a faithful wife, the mother of your children! I'm leaving you. I want a divorce right away!'

And the husband replied, 'Hang on just a minute love so at least I can tell you what happened.'

'Fine, go ahead,' she sobbed,' but they'll be the last words you'll say to me!'

And the husband began, 'Well, I was getting into the car to drive home, 
and this young lady here asked me for a lift. She looked so down and out 
and defenseless that I took pity on her and let her into the car.

I noticed that she was very thin, not well dressed and very dirty.. She 
told me that she hadn't eaten for three days. So, in my compassion, I 
brought her home and warmed up the enchiladas I made for you last night, 
the ones you wouldn't eat because you're afraid you'll put on weight. 
The poor thing devoured them in moments.

Since she needed a good clean-up, I suggested a shower, and while she 
was doing that, I noticed her clothes were dirty and full of holes, so I 
threw them away.

Then, as she needed clothes, I gave her the designer jeans that you have 
had for a few years, but don't wear because you say they are too tight.
I also gave her the underwear that was your anniversary present, which 
you don't wear because I don't have good taste.

I found the sexy blouse my sister gave you for Christmas that you don't 
wear just to annoy her, and I also donated those boots you bought at the 
expensive boutique and don't wear because someone at work has a pair the 
same.'

The husband took a quick breath and continued 'She was so grateful for 
my understanding and help that as I walked her to the door, she turned 
to me with tears in her eyes and said, 

'Please ... Do you have anything else that your wife doesn't use?'


----------



## Ferenczy (Sep 9, 2008)

...lmao :lol:


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

I liked this one...I have to send it to a friend now.


----------



## rbonzer (May 13, 2002)

I'd send it to the wife, but I'm thinking it might not go over well. Best joke I've heard in a while.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

The smart man that I am won't be showing this one to the wife!


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

My wife laughed harder than I did at this one!


----------

